# Wiring question about 4 pin plug on pop up



## keldebek49 (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi all. The blinkers and running lights stopped working on our pop up camper trailer. I decided to look at the wiring for the plug and this is what I found (see attached picture). The lead on the top is the wiring from the trailer (which has 7 wires - brown, green, red, yellow, white, black and gray), and the bottom is the lead to the 4 pin plug (yellow, green, white, and brown). 

As I understand the color coding, everything should match up with 3 of the wires from the trailer lead (black, red, and gray) remaining unconnected to the 4 pin plug. However, what I found is the colors crossed up (red to yellow, yellow to green, and green to brown) and the brown wire from the trailer lead not connected at all. 

Does this wiring make any sense to anyone? Again, the lights used to work, but now they don't. Or am I better served to connect the colors together?

Thanks in advance for anyone's attention to this!

KT 

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Elmo_cecil (Jun 28, 2020)

I would look up “wiring diagram” for 4 pin and 7 pin rv trailers. Im guessing someone made their own adapter? Regarding everything stopping at once. Check youre trailer (and vehicle) grounds.


----------

